# Honda GX370 burning oil



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

Just bought a used generator with 9 hp Honda. From appearances it was not overused. No sign of oil burning. First time I started it, it ran fine but oil started blowing out the muffler, and when the muffler heated up, the oil burned there. Liquid oil was deposited onto the frame where there had been no deposits before. The generator was shipped to me, and I suspect that it spent part of the trip on its side. It was upright when I took it off the truck. If oil has collected in the top of the engine, will it eventually be pumped out and removed from the engine. Or should I pull the head and try to clean it out?
Butch


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Make sure its not overfilled. The on its side thing would burn the oil off in nothing flat and run fine.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

I checked the oil before I cranked it. The level was about halfway up the stick, but the stick has not markings to show where the level should be. It just has crosshatched designs from top to bottom.
Butch


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Was it too the tip top of the cross hatch?
Where did this engine come from? any records of good care?


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

No records. There were no signs of oil residue on muffler screen or cowling before the first time I started the engine. When I checked the oil it was halfway up the crosshatch.
Butch


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

On the dip stick there should appear an area that looks like it was double stamped, this is the level mark. The simple way to check on the Hondas is with the engine LEVEL, the oil should come up to the bottom lip of the oil dipstick hole. Common mistake is checking the oil and the engine is not level. Oil dripping out of the muffler is a great indicatoor that at some point it was tipped over. Run the snot out of it for 15 min and the oil should burn out and should stop. Another nasty one on these is the float sticking, flooding the cylinder and crank with gas. Be safe and always shut off the fuel on the bigger Hondas.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks, Homer. I'll remember to shut off the fuel. This engine makes it so easy, it would be a shame not to turn it off.
Butch


----------

